# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  gimana isi no id member

## koi54n

ngak tau caranya?

----------


## survive

emang naruh dimana om?

----------


## grinkz01

> ngak tau caranya?


idem dgn atas saya........caranya gimana yah?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Iya, gimana caranya. Mohon admin membantu.

----------


## gerryochiba

Buat apaan???

----------


## grinkz01

> Buat apaan???


 buat bekal kalo misalnya mau jual / lelang di forum ini.........

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Buat Lelang ochiba.

----------


## grinkz01

> Buat Lelang ochiba.


  ::   ::   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> ngak tau caranya?


Dear Om,

Yang dimaksud isi ID Member di signature bukan Om? seperti Om survive contohnya....
Kalau iya, itu caranya di My setting, ada pilihan edit profile signature, disitu om bisa isi No ID Member. _(kalau Om sudah teregistrasi menjadi member)_

Kalau blm mempunyai ID Member, om bisa mendaftar sebagai anggota ke [email protected] atau telp 021-7279 2849.
Demikian informasinya, bila masih ada yg belum jelas bisa ditanyakan kembali.

Terima kasih,
Layla

----------


## grinkz01

> Dear Om,
> 
> Yang dimaksud isi ID Member di signature bukan Om? seperti Om survive contohnya....
> Kalau iya, itu caranya di My setting, ada pilihan edit profile signature, disitu om bisa isi No ID Member. _(kalau Om sudah teregistrasi menjadi member)_
> 
> Kalau blm mempunyai ID Member, om bisa mendaftar sebagai anggota ke [email protected] atau telp 021-7279 2849.
> Demikian informasinya, bila masih ada yg belum jelas bisa ditanyakan kembali.
> 
> Terima kasih,
> Layla


mbak Layla, after ngubek2 semua tombol di forum ini, saya kok gak nemu "My Setting" yah? Adanya cuma fasilitas edit profile (tmpt update real name, location, etc). Ada sih kolom KOI ID tapi gak bisa diedit (gak ada gambar pencilnya).........

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Betul bu, kasus saya jg sama .

----------


## Koismagazine

> mbak Layla, after ngubek2 semua tombol di forum ini, saya kok gak nemu "My Setting" yah? Adanya cuma fasilitas edit profile (tmpt update real name, location, etc). Ada sih kolom KOI ID tapi gak bisa diedit (gak ada gambar pencilnya).........


Dear Om,

Mohon maaf baru membalas..
Om terlebih dulu masuk ke notifications/inbox om, kalau sudah nanti di sebelah kiri ada My Inbox, My Settin dll..
Di bawah My Setting itu ada My profile, om tinggal pilih sub menu dibawahnya, ada edit avatar, edit signature, dll..
 Kalau masih belum ketemu tanya via telp juga boleh om di 01-7279 2849.

Terima kasih,

----------


## dTp

salut  :Yo:  dijelasinnya ampe sgtu jelasnya

----------

